# My very much in the works B13 4-door



## sc2_ct (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, it is nowhere near complete, and since this will be a long term project, it is nowhere near complete. I started on this car with the intention of using it as a winter beater, but once I started straightening out some of the dents, I got a bit carried away.

It all started with the statement "just a little bit of body work and some paint, maybe some engine seals and it will be good for the winter". It's not in pieces in the garage and basement LOL.

Anyway, it is mostly shaved at this point, the interior is in the basement being re-done, the cabin is getting insulated, and I'm looking for an SR20DET. I figure at this point, what could be a more practical winter car than a shaved and kitted 250 whp turbo car with a custom paint job?

Anyway, here are a couple of pics of it in the works:











------------------------










------------------------










------------------------


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

what kind of kit are you gonna get?
btw:keep up the work, lots of respect to anyone that does there own work!


----------



## sc2_ct (Sep 23, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> what kind of kit are you gonna get?
> btw:keep up the work, lots of respect to anyone that does there own work!


I'm thinking that I'll either use .the Extreme Dimensions Drifter kit or do something custom. Even if I go with the Drifter kit, it will be modified a bit to clean up some of the contours I'm not to fond of. I'm looking for a Mexican dealership through a co-worker whose got family down there so that I can maybe do the front-end conversion with a couple of changes and a custom grill assembly, and I may build up a set of projector-style headlights with angel eyes for the front. 

As fun as the body work is, I'm personally looking forward to spring when the bulk of the body work is completed, since then I'll probably start in on the engine and tranny work. I usually go for power before looks, but this time I got a bit side-tracked.


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

good luck w/ the your 4 door project (no one ever suspects the 4 door)


----------

